# Jefferson County



## Lowjack (Oct 25, 2013)

The chase is on ,saw several bucks chasing and gathering , necks beginning to swell and lots of rubbed trees, Not taking Corn yet , but chopped apples are good.
Lots of berries still available and some acorn.

We shot one buck 2 does Yesterday. Full moon going away.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 27, 2013)

I got a nice 12pt on the 20th, he was feeding on persimmons. As soon as i get the pics from my brother i'll post'em up.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 28, 2013)

here are the pics


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 4, 2013)

Nice one Jimmy Congrats !!!


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 4, 2013)

Going up Tomorrow , hope they are still hot after does ??


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Nov 5, 2013)

I couldn't really say, I haven't been down since opening weekend of rifle season. I'm going back the weekend of the 16th.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Nov 10, 2013)

How was your hunt? Are they moving good?


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 12, 2013)

I just got back and they are moving , they are chasing does , but does not hot yet , no swell necks or none of that stuff , we got a total of 8 , Saw a huge buck but didn't give me much of a chance to shoot it LOL.
Shot 3 coyotes also.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 12, 2013)

Got this one 8 Am Yesterday morning ,big body buck , young about 3 YRS Old. 200 YRD Shot in the chest , walked 50 Yrds into the thick stuff my Beagle found him , he left no blood you could see.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Nov 12, 2013)

Sweet deer congrats! I'll be down this weekend and hopefully they ill be moving good.


----------



## Lowjack (Nov 13, 2013)

Full moon now need to hunt mid day !! Good luck !


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 31, 2014)

Well its been a pretty productive year so far. The fawn crop looks healthy. The acorn crop is decent. We have had more movement during daylight than the past few years. Opening week end of gun season was a success. My dad shot a solid 9 and I doubled up with a basket 8 and a doe. Dad, so buck wasn't swollen yet but his tarsals were black. Mine wasn't showing any signs of being ready and was traveling with 2 smaller bucks.


----------



## jimmy2sticks (Oct 31, 2014)

*Opening weekend deer*

Dad's was aged at 3.5 and 179 dressed, mine was aged at 2.5 and 130 dressed.


----------

